# Cues de pansa



## Sancho Panza

Hola hola,
com es diuen les cues de pansa en anglès? de fet, tampoc no sé com dir-ho en castellà... 

moltes gràcies


----------



## ampurdan

No n'estic gaire segur, però en castellà podria ser "rabos de pasa".


----------



## Xerinola

Hola gent,
Jo tampoc no n'estic segura, però diria que en castellà es diu "rabos de pasa". En anglès ni idea...stalk raisin? 

Salutacions
X:


----------



## louhevly

Xerinola said:


> Hola gent,
> Jo tampoc no n'estic segura, però diria que en castellà es diu "rabos de pasa". En anglès ni idea...stalk raisin?
> 
> Salutacions
> X:



In English I guess I'd call lit a raisin stem, but I can't recall ever having said it. Google only has about 13 results for it. 

Lou


----------



## ajohan

Quina pregunta! Suposo que els catalans ho diuen més per l'expressió aquesta de "menjar cues de pansa" si vols millorar la memòria. Apart d'això, 'raisin stem' em sona bé.


----------



## Heiwajin

Hola a tothom,
Potser pixo fora de test però, les panses normalment tenen cua? 
L'expressió "menjar cues de pansa" no juga amb el fet que aquestes no en tenen o que si en tenen són curtes curtes curtes (com la memòria de qui n'ha de menjar)?


----------



## Sancho Panza

gràcies a tothom 
sí, em sembla que en castellà és "rabos de pasa", i en anglès la veritat es q no tinc ni idea, així q preguntaré a amics nadius que en pensen de les vostres propostes... mil gràcies!!! si trobo res de nou, us ho faré saber, of course 
gràcies de nou a tots!


----------



## Sancho Panza

Passejant per google, he trobat això: 
stalk raisin: 
Large Square Dried Fruit Garden 
 
Square board with assortment of different dried fruits from the following: Apple, apricot, banana, date, elberta peach, fig, guava, mango, malatya apricot, nectarine, pear, pineapple, prune, *stalk raisin*, sundried peach, transvaal peach. (Size:30 x 30 cm) 


També he trobat això:
"When the bunch was dissected, the leafroller had chewed all the green cortical tissue of the berry *stalk* of the *raisin*."
(http://66.102.9.104/search?q=cache:i4Dg5PkkFyMJ:www.nzwine.com/assets/Biological_Control_of_Leafroller_on_Wine_Grapes_in_Gisborne.pdf+stalk+raisin&hl=es&ct=clnk&cd=24&gl=es)
bunch was dissected, the leafroller had chewed all the green cortical tissue of the berry 
*stalk* of the *raisin*.

També això:
"Raisin" is a collective term in particular for the following varieties:

Raisins on the bunch: seeded, large-berried, generally with *stalk*

Sultanas: seedless, large-berried and light yellow. Larger than currants and smaller than raisins (see Sultanas product page).

Currants: seedless, small-berried, purple/black color. Their name derives from the Greek city of Corinth (see Currants product page).​ 
que, de fet, aquests son els únics resultats de "stalk raisin" que he pogut trobar... Serveixen d'algo? (jo segueixo una mica confusa)

Per a "raisin stem" he trobat:

"The primary Probiotic ingredient is a patented bioactive alfalfa/raisin stem-based complex that reduces both fertilizer and pesticide needs."
(http://www.salisburypost.com/ncrc/288098208347774.php)

"*Raisin* *Stem* Meal is the ground or chopped product obtained in the grading and stemming of raisins. It consists of skins and seeds. When used in a mixed feed the maximum percent present shall be stated. “
(http://66.102.9.104/search?q=cache:GOnIDKypH7cJ:www.cdfa.ca.gov/is/acrs/docs/FeedLaw%26Regulations.pdf+raisin+stem&hl=es&ct=clnk&cd=48&gl=es)
“The WORST thing about raisins though is when that damned little hard nasty *STEM* is still attached to the raisin!!! And you bite into the nice soft raisin and YUCK --- there's a hard frickin' *STEM* in your mouth!”
(http://stuft.vox.com/library/post/what-i-made-for-brinner-by-crankypants.html)
(està als comentaris, abaix de tot de la pàgina)
 
 
Y esto es todo amigos… no he trobat res més. Crec que hauré de fer una traducció amb nota a pie de página (beneït l’inventor…)…

En relació a "rabos de pasa", sí, definitivament aquesta és l'expressió... ah, i sí que en tenen es veu les panses de cues... (he llegit varies receptes que recomanen treure-les si en tenen).


----------

